# Paused show "saved" until deleted



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

If I pause a show, it should be exempt from deletion until I delete it. Usually, I pause a show that I want to go back to!
Pete


----------



## kcopley (Apr 8, 2007)

i agree, i hate that when it happens


----------



## purefct (Dec 3, 2003)

Unless the newest SW version has changed, I'm pretty certain when my wife paused the Today show (3 hours/day so I only allow one epidode max) and forgets to unpause, it is not deleted when the next day's recording begins. I have Today recording on my DT HD DVR now so she doesn't do it on the S2 anymore.


----------



## jblake (Jan 24, 2002)

but maybe some people exit the show and don't want to keep it. maybe just go and use the KUID option


----------

